

Attorney general: “technological advances” allow criminals to “avoid detection.” - hashx
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/us-top-cop-decries-encryption-demands-backdoors

======
adamnemecek
It's entertaining how they always say that this is to help with finding child
molesters.

~~~
anigbrowl
I don't find it so; that's a small but genuinely horrific social problem where
law enforcement is quite justifiable. Some people see the state as a discrete
actor engaged in a zero-sum game with individual libertarians, but it can
equally be viewed as the delegated agency in which a supermajority have
voluntarily pooled a portion of their individual sovereignty in order to
procure those safeties which are a practical precursor to liberty. The
production and distribution of child pornography is such a drastic abrogration
of the subjects' liberties that we should be very honest about the cost of
facilitating it even when that procures a substantial social benefit.

